
LuaJIT Hacking: Getting next() out of the NYI list - copx
https://blog.cloudflare.com/luajit-hacking-getting-next-out-of-the-nyi-list/
======
jshmrsn
As a heavy LuaJIT user, this blog post is a really great read. Regardless of
if this particular optimization will directly benefit my software, the post
contains many insights into LuaJIT's performance and optimization
characteristics.

It's great to see this kind of deep understanding of LuaJIT coming from people
other than Mike Pall, until he can be cloned:
[https://github.com/LuaJIT/LuaJIT/issues/45](https://github.com/LuaJIT/LuaJIT/issues/45)

